# Net Tax Calculator



## pasturesnew

Hi, 

Found a useful Net Tax Calculator for Japan, see link below.

Note : For the 1st Year there are no prefectural or municipal taxes to pay, you may also get a refund of health insurance but check with your Employer..

Net Pay Calculator | jobdragon.com


----------

